# Spurs @ Pelicans 2/3/14



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I went to this game last night and watch the Pelicans basically dominate the first three quarters... but never for a moment did I think they would win the game. The Spurs truly are ageless and amazing.

Tony Parker put up the quietest 32 points I may have ever seen.


----------

